# Weird Logitech X-530 surround sound problem.....



## chaoscreater (Jul 13, 2007)

This is a bit long but please bare with me, i need help bad. And sorry if this is about speaker and not sound card, i can't find a more suitable section for it.


I bought this Logitech X-530 speaker from here:
http://www.ferrit.co.nz/12246461.html

it's brand new and everything works fine, no problems with cables or wiring or anything, i totally love it and it produces great surround sound when i listen to music or watch movies and it's really good for such a cheap price. Anyway i'm having this weird problem. When i listen to music or movies, i can get surround sound no problem. But when i play certain games that support 5.1 surround or higher, i don't hear certain sounds. E.g. When i play Sacred 2 Fallen Angel, i don't hear the dialogue or character voices. In fact, when i changed the Sound setting to "5.1 channel", both my left & right rear speaker don't produce any sound. However, if i change the setting to "Stereo", then i can hear sounds from all speakers. But the only thing i don't hear is voices, whether it's dialogue or character voice, but everything else i can hear, like environment sounds, game music etc. And by the way, Sacred 2 "DOES" have character and dialogue voices, i can hear them when i play on my laptop. But i just can't hear it on my PC, no matter if i choose stereo or 5.1 surround, i can't hear the voice at all.

Same with Call of Duty 5, when i go to the sound setting, the 5.1 channel is grayed out, but it shouldn't be because i'm using 5.1 channel speakers and my sound card supports 5.1 channel. I have to change the setting to stereo to hear sound from all my speakers. However, in Call of Duty 5, i have no missing sound problems, i can hear voices fine. Same with other games like Far Cry 2 or Crysis Warhead, they all work fine, but i feel that the 5.1 surround isn't setup properly because i feel the sound could give a little more blast or bam, i'm really happy with it rite now but i don't think it is at the full potential or performance of 5.1 channel coz something is just slightly wrong here, like how i can only utilize all my speakers when i choose the setting to Stereo instead of 5.1 surround.

Oh and another weird problem is when i plug the black cable to the black port, it doesn't produce sound at all from both the left & right rear speakers. It's weird because it should work, black colour goes in the black port. But it doesn't, instead i have to plug it to the grey colour port for it to work. I only found out because in the Realtek Sound Manager, there's this setting called Realtek Audio Wizard, it detects whatever device is being plugged in and it helps you find out the correct port to plug it into. Except this weird problem, all other cables are plugged into the corresponding colour ports, i.e green goes with green, orange goes with orange etc......As you can see in the picture below, the black cable doesn't go in the black port, instead, it goes to the grey port instead:
http://i41.tinypic.com/24b6smc.jpg



Lastly, another weird problem is that when i go to Advanced in the Sound properties, all these options are grayed out, which they should not because i can stil hear sounds from them when i play music or movies and also most games i played fully utilizes all the speakers. Just that Sacred 2 doesn't produces voices and one or two other games don't produce sound from the left or right rear speaker........
http://i43.tinypic.com/14x32hy.jpg


So that about explains my problem, i just need some help setting up this thing correctly but i'm sure i did everything correct. Here are some important infos and pics:

* My motherboard is Asus P5GD1 PRO which has an integrated 5.1 channel sound card.

* The model number of the audio chip on my motherboard is ALC880.

* I have downloaded the latest Realtek HD audio codec driver as well as the latest AC97 driver. I do a driver check for my graphics card and sound card every month as they release a new version every month, and so i'm always up to date with the latest ones. In case you ask, i got it from here:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

* I have made sure that the sound setting is setup correctly, i went into Control Pantel and chose "Sound devices" and made sure the setting is set to 5.1 surround.

* I did an audio test and all speakers, including the subwoofer works fine. 
http://i41.tinypic.com/fjgpk3.jpg



Here are some pictures of my setup. This is my subwoofer, all the speakers except the Right Front Speaker, plugs into the subwoofer and i made sure they're plugged into the correct port. Obviously each speaker has its own colour label so i can't get it wrong.
http://i42.tinypic.com/9aqqsw.jpg


Here's the picture of the back of my computer showing the cables plugged into my sound card. Those 3 cables are from the Right Front Speaker. As you can see, the black cable goes in the top left which is the gray colour port, instead of going into the black colour port, which is in the middle, above the orange port.
http://i41.tinypic.com/34gmrt0.jpg


Here is a better picture showing it more clearly:
http://i42.tinypic.com/mtp305.jpg


----------

